# FreeBSD port for IET (iSCSI target), any good?



## Boeri (Jul 15, 2011)

A FreeBSD port for IET is available from http://www.quadstor.com/ietbsd/ 
Does anyone have some experience with this ISCSI target? 
There are several problems and limitations with the istgt iSCSI target and would like to try an alternative.


----------



## Shivaram (Sep 13, 2011)

Its a part of FreeBSD Ports collection for sometime now. http://cvsweb.freebsd.org/ports/net/iet


----------



## Sylhouette (Sep 13, 2011)

Im am not in to iscsi all that much, but what is limited from istgt then.

regards
Johan


----------



## Shivaram (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont think istgt has any feature limitations. I think its got todo more with performance. Maybe the OP can throw more light on the limitations


----------

